# Stoves Cooker spares



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Does anybody know of a spares source for 'obsolete' 'Stoves Newhome Cooker'? We are in need of grille door hinges for ours(model050517009) and as it is pre-2002, Stoves do NOT hold spares! By the way, they are rubbish to deal with, there is an online enquiry form they take no notice of and ignored four e-mails. What is the point of offering these facilities and taking no notice of them? Some companys do not seem to understand,not everyone is able to make phone calls in office hours,hence using the online services,,


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Try Leisurespares <<<


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

You need to talk to them, Stoves Customer Service 0871 2222 502 they were most helpful. Couldn't get anything online though.

pete


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Stoves*

Hi Pete, we spoke to a girl in the Spares dept at stoves and she gave us the info I stated.We will give Customer Services a calland see if we can get any help from them. The oven is OE in our nine year old Hymer.


----------

